# Is my Platy male or female?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought this "Balloon Platy" was it was called when I got it about 3 weeks ago. It looked like female when I got it, but now its starting to look more like a male to me. It won't stay still long enough to fan out its fins, and is very fast, so hard to take a good pic of the anal fin. Any guesses? I can get more pics if needed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a pregnant female. Never seen balloon platies


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, it would be wonderful if it were female, as I don't want any males. (All my other livebearers are female) and don't want to take it back, as I'm already attached. I don't mind if she's pregnant. I already have 6 molly fry right now, and they are no trouble. Yes, I hadn't heard of Balloon platies either, but that's what they claimed they are. This platy is much shorter bodied than my other platies, and the abdomen is rounder. Is there such a thing as balloon platy, or maybe she's a cross between a balloon molly and a platy?


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

it's a balloon platy / male


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it's the red one definately male.Often there are what is called late males as they hide their sex when younger to prtect themselves from the "alpha" male who show themselves first and usaully larger.Very common in swordtails and platy.Definately maleIf it's the red one.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its hard to tell as it looks like it can either be poo or gonapodium (sp)


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, its the red one. Wasn't poo, so its a male. I was afraid of this. DARN! I was hoping that wouldn't be the case, but his anal fin is nothing like my females' anals. Definitely much more pointed, rather than rounded off, as you can see. So I guess I'll either have mollie crosses and more platies, or he goes back to the store.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a molly and platy can't cross.
balloon fish are deformd fish created for sale as there is a demand for them.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with those who said it is a male. That long stiff thing pointing back from near its anal fin is his boy part. The females lack that. I have a few in my aquarium. I had a few females that that the guys would beat up and stress them out until they died. Finally, I just had to remove the females and go with all male.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

platy won't cross with mollie(they will cross with swords{how many sword colors were achieved}.And certainly will breed with female platy about every 28 days.Send him back if you don't want fry and pick large female ,but still no gaurantee as they can take along time to show sometimes.Many of my would be female swords are "late bloomers". Many originally thought these fish changed sex before they realised the effect of "alpha male".Theramones and hormones released in water cause less dominant males to "hide themselves" as male to male aggresion can be brutal.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I was SURE I read that platies and mollies can cross! Maybe I'm not remembering it correctly. But I DO have platies in that tank, and I'm afraid he'll give them a hard time. I don't want him beating them up or killing them. So the minute he causes trouble, he'll have to go back to trade for a female. I could deal with him getting them pregnant, but not with him harming them. Most of the fry probably would be food for the piggy mollies, anyway. I don't care if I get a pregnant female, as I can always take the babies in after they are old enough. Thanks, and next time I'll be more careful and REALLY look at them AGAIN after they are netted. I think sometimes these employees will net a fish after you've picked it out, and claim its the same one, when in fact it isn't. Out of laziness. This has happened to me more than once, because I could have SWORN what I picked out was a female!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont think a sword will cross with a platy so many you'll be safe.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OP doesn't have swords ;I was just sharing what would cross with platy since concern of mollie.Swords and platy will, have and do cross.Part of swordtail history.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i would have to agree with the other ones it is a male.


----------

